# FretEleven sale



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

So fret eleven in Calgary is having a going out of business sale. 25 to 50%off everything. Not sure what's left and you have to call to get the deal, doesn't work on the website, butbut definitelydefinitely worth a look. I've bought lots from them over the years, nice guys. It's a shame they're closing.


----------



## Warren Gibson (Jun 9, 2018)

juiceboxjosh said:


> So fret eleven in Calgary is having a going out of business sale. 25 to 50%off everything. Not sure what's left and you have to call to get the deal, doesn't work on the website, butbut definitelydefinitely worth a look. I've bought lots from them over the years, nice guys. It's a shame they're closing.


Has the sale been on for awhile now?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Email went out yesterday.
“Hello everyone,



This is Andrew Gingerich from freteleven. On behalf of Jonathan, myself, and the rest of our team, I want to thank-you for your loyal support over the years. As of today we are in the process of closing down the shop - both our retail location and on-line store.



To express my gratitude I wanted you to be the first to hear about the sale we are starting today until we officially close at the end of June. Everything in stock will be 25%-50% off. This sale is not available online. To take advantage of this opportunity please stop in, or if you’re not local, give us a call at 1.844.719.8301 and we will arrange shipping.

As always, if you have any gear related questions don’t hesitate to call.

*Our store hours are:*

*Mon – Thur: 2-6 and Sat 12-6*

It has been a pleasure to sell you gear over the past five years. Thank you for your support.



Cheers,



Andrew Gingerich, Jonathan Lagore, and the rest of the freteleven team.”


----------

